# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Chris Jones and Christian Guzman - Natty Status

## BiqqieSmalls

Just wondering your opinions on the Youtube phenomenas Chris Jones and Christian Guzman. I personally think that Chris Jones is natty since he's been lifting for 10 years but Christian Guzman is hitting the same amount of weight as Chris Jones and he's only been lifting virtuously for the past 3 years.

----------


## FlightTL

Both natty, and also Marc Fitt is natty.

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

> Both natty, and also Marc Fitt is natty.


 Lulz, Marc Fitt isn't natty. Im not sure if Guzman is natty but pretty sure CJ is

----------


## FlightTL

> Lulz, Marc Fitt isn't natty. Im not sure if Guzman is natty but pretty sure CJ is


 Man, don't you know. Ronnie Coleman, Phil Heath and Rich Piana are all natural. They just take cell tech and orange juice!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

> Man, don't you know. Ronnie Coleman, Phil Heath and Rich Piana are all natural. They just take cell tech and orange juice!!!!!!!!!!


 Dude, you forgot to add Kali Muscle to that list

----------


## fred970

> Just wondering your opinions on the Youtube phenomenas Chris Jones and Christian Guzman. I personally think that Chris Jones is natty since he's been lifting for 10 years but Christian Guzman is hitting the same amount of weight as Chris Jones and he's only been lifting virtuously for the past 3 years.


 No bodybuilder alive or in the history of bodybuilding has not been on some kind of steroids. Natty bodybuilding doesn't exist.

Until I see proper regular blood tests on these meatheads, I won't believe it. 

It's the internet you know, they say they are natty and you're just supposed to take their word for it?!

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

> No bodybuilder alive or in the history of bodybuilding has not been on some kind of steroids. Natty bodybuilding doesn't exist.
> 
> Until I see proper regular blood tests on these meatheads, I won't believe it. 
> 
> It's the internet you know, they say they are natty and you're just supposed to take their word for it?!


 Well, it's known that there are more androgen receptors in the shoulders than other body parts so when a bodybuilder is on juice, it's usually his shoulders that blow up first. They have the capped delts look. I don't think Chris Jones is; although his physique is impressive, he lacks shoulder mass.

----------


## JohnMPB

> Man, don't you know. Ronnie Coleman, Phil Heath and Rich Piana are all natural. They just take cell tech and orange juice!!!!!!!!!!


 Best answer hands down

----------


## JohnMPB

On another note, has anyone else noticed Christian's temples are slow creeping back and getting wider? Or is it the haircut?

----------


## Alex23

I can provide bloodwork and still use gear lol. Just cruise on 125 mg test e and use tren suspension + winstrol suspension and bloodwork will never tell since the half life of the drugs are 8 hours. Passing a drug test is easy as fck.

----------

